# 100% Natural BF Loss Log (of a Noob)



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Following from my advice thread I decided to get a journal up.

A brief history, I'm 23, 6'1, around 28% BF, a couple of years ago I was 15 st 6 and dropped down to 13 st 6 and have sat at that ever since, whilst it was a big life changing amount I feel it's time to once again transition to the next stage.

Basically my goal is to eat clean, lift my dumbbells (home weights doing this routine http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/dumbbell-only-home-or-gym-fullbody-workout.html) three times a week (Mon/Wed/Fri) and do half hour of running twice a week (Tue/Thur) with lots of walking chucked into the mix (at least three hours walking a week on top of the weights & running).

[ STATS ]

Age: 23

Height: 6'1

Starting:

Weight: 13 st 6 lb

Bodyfat: 28% (Guessing by pictures)

Current Stats:

Weight: 12 st 12 lb

Bodyfat: ?%

First weigh in last Monday 04/08/2014 was 13 st 6.

A couple of pictures also taken on the day:















Here's some calculations I did:

Total Body Mass = 193 lbs / 83 kg

Fat Mass = 83 kg x 0.28 = 23.24 kg (assuming 28%~ BF)

Fat Free Mass = 83 kg - 23.24 kg = 59.76 kg

RMR = 22 x 59.76 + 350 = 1664 kcal per day (Moderately Active = 350 kcal?)

Activity Costs = 1664 calories x 1.5 = 2496 kcal (assuming 1.5 as work at desk Mon-Fri but exercise regularly, keep active in evenings)

Exercise Expenditure Running - 83 x 0.5 hour (running) x 10 = 415 kcal

Exercise Expenditure Walking - 83 x 1 hour (walking) x 4 = 332 kcal

Exercise Expenditure Weights = 83 x 0.6 x (weights) x 4.5 = 224 kcal

Therefore my daily requirement:

Weight days Mon/Wed/Fri: 2496+332+224 = 3052 kcal

Cardio days Tue/Thu: 2496+415 = 2911 kcal

Extended cardio days: 2496+415+332 = 3243 kcal

Weighed in today Tuesday 12/08/2014 at 12 st 12 so already a massive improvement in the course of a week but fear that could be muscle mass.

Will keep this thread updated with my progress and hopefully I'll gain some valuable tips and support from you guys reading it.

Thank you!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

*RESERVED for Log.*

(Protein/Carb/Fat used for %'s)

# 2014 #

[ PRE-GYM WEEK 1 ]

04/08/2014 2290 cal - 21/38/41 - 477 cal 110 min walking & WEIGHTS

05/08/2014 2340 cal - 30/40/30 - 448 cal 30 min running & 278 cal 65 min walking

06/08/2014 1980 cal - 26/47/26 - 719 cal 150 min walking & WEIGHTS

07/08/2014 1480 cal - 37/42/21 - 165 cal 35 min walking

08/08/2014 1350 cal - 34/33/33 - 316 cal 62 min walking

09/08/2014 1120 cal - 41/39/20 - REST

10/08/2014 1790 cal - 26/54/20 - 208 cal 47 min walking

[ PRE-GYM WEEK 2 ]

11/08/2014 2010 cal - 29/50/21 - 357 cal 65 min walking & WEIGHTS

12/08/2014 1980 cal - 29/47/24 - 679 cal 123 min walking

13/08/2014 1920 cal - 35/52/13 - 409 cal 65 min walking & WEIGHTS

14/08/2014 2130 cal - 39/37/24 - 344 cal 60 min walking

15/08/2014 2420 cal - 41/32/27 - 342 cal 62 min walking & WEIGHTS

16/08/2014 2140 cal - 27/35/38 REST

- HOLIDAY -

17/08/2014 3730 cal - 15/47/38

18/08/2014 4470 cal - 19/43/37

- HOLIDAY -

28/08/2014 2060 cal - 26/47/27

29/08/2014 2210 cal - 30/38/32 - 348 cal 62 min walking

30/08/2014 2630 cal - 27/41/32

31/08/2014 3430 cal - 22/33/45 - 233 cal 60 min walking

*MINGSTER PPL - Cutting*

[ WEEK 1 ] - Average: 2278 cal Day

01/09/2014 2590 cal - 35/29/36 - PULL (DL 4x120)

02/09/2014 2620 cal - 37/23/40 - 265 cal 52 min walking

03/09/2014 2260 cal - 37/31/32 - 293 cal 59 min walking & PUSH (Bench 4x60)

04/09/2014 3010 cal - 34/36/30 - 497 cal 110 min walking

05/09/2014 2680 cal - 38/32/30 - 270 cal 56 min walking & LEGS (Squat 4x80)

06/09/2014 2870 cal - 23/34/43

07/09/2014 2620 cal - 29/46/25

[ WEEK 2 ] - Average: 2664 cal Day

08/09/2014 2800 cal - 36/27/37 - 289 cal 53 min walking & PULL (DL 4x125)

09/09/2014 2160 cal - 28/44/28 - 300 cal 71 min walking

10/09/2014 2580 cal - 39/32/29 - 310 cal 60 min walking & PUSH (Bench 4x63.5)

11/09/2014 2710 cal - 41/28/31 - 331 cal 60 min walking

12/09/2014 2840 cal - 36/39/25 - 280 cal 60 min walking & LEGS (Squat 4x81)

13/09/2014 2810 cal - 33/33/34 - 370 cal ? walking

14/09/2014 2750 cal - 26/39/35

[ WEEK 3 ] - Average: 2314 cal Day

15/09/2014 2870 cal - 37/24/39 - 260 cal 54 min walking & PULL (DL 4x128.5)

16/09/2014 2580 cal - 29/32/39

17/09/2014 1780 cal - 39/36/25 - PUSH (Bench 4x64.5)

18/09/2014 2140 cal - 30/34/36 - 300 cal 68 min walking

19/09/2014 2330 cal - 32/36/32 - LEGS (Squat 4x83.5)

20/09/2014 2390 cal - 36/47/17 - 165 cal ? walking

21/09/2014 2110 cal - 30/32/38

[ WEEK 4 ] - Average: 2487 cal Day

22/09/2014 3030 cal - 32/34/34 - 334 cal 78 min walking & 220 kcal 18 min cycling & PULL (DL 4x131.5)

23/09/2014 2080 cal - 35/35/30

24/09/2014 2250 cal - 40/34/26 - PUSH (Bench 4x63.5)

25/09/2014 2330 cal - 36/43/21

26/09/2014 3150 cal - 23/40/37

27/09/2014 2320 cal - 21/39/40 - LEGS (Squat 4x86)

28/09/2014 2250 cal - 17/40/42

[ WEEK 5 ] - Average 2124 cal Day

29/09/2014 2160 cal - 39/29/32 - PULL (DL 4x133.5)

30/09/2014 1980 cal - 41/35/24

01/10/2014 2190 cal - 34/38/28 - PUSH (Bench 4x56)

02/10/2014 2480 cal - 26/34/40

03/10/2014 1610 cal - 27/49/24

04/10/2014 2100 cal - 36/25/39

05/10/2014 2350 cal - 15/44/41 - 254 cal 55 min walking

[ WEEK 6 ] - Average 2417 cal Day

06/10/2014 2150 cal - 31/42/27 - 116 cal phone - LEGS (Squat 4x81)

07/10/2014 1590 cal - 26/51/23 - 157 cal phone

08/10/2014 2260 cal - 25/42/32 - PULL (DL 12x10)3

09/10/2014 2850 cal - 34/26/40 - 508 cal 84 min walking

10/10/2014 2250 cal - 30/46/24 - 285 cal 30 min cycling

11/10/2014 2940 cal - 22/52/26 - 260 cal fasted jogging & 145 cal walking PUSH (Bench 5x50)

12/10/2014 2880 cal - 19/46/35 - 143 cal phone

[ WEEK 7 ] - Average 2290 cal Day

13/10/2014 1900 cal - 20/50/30 - 216 cal 20 min cycling - LEGS (Squat 4x83.5)

14/10/2014 2190 cal - 21/44/35 - 90 cal phone

15/10/2014 2470 cal - 29/42/29 - PULL (DL 3x131)

16/10/2014 2070 cal - 32/45/23 - 70 cal phone

17/10/2014 2540 cal - 29/41/30 - 100 cal phone - PUSH (Bench 6x51)

18/10/2014 2770 cal - 27/27/46 - 100 cal phone

19/10/2014 2090 cal - 21/42/37 - 60 cal phone

*STRONG LIFTS 5X5 - BULKING*

[ Week 8 ] - Average 2851 cal Day

20/10/2014 3030 cal - 33/33/34 - 190 cal phone - A (Squat 59.5, Bench 44.5, BarBRow 49.5)

21/10/2014 2300 cal - 29/32/39 - 60 cal phone

22/10/2014 3190 cal - 34/39/27 - 100 cal phone - B (Squat 63.5, OHP 41, DLift 101)

23/10/2014 2520 cal - 37/37/26 - 60 cal phone

24/10/2014 2840 cal - 22/42/36 - 130 cal phone - A (Squat 66, Bench 46, BarBRow 51)

25/10/2014 3390 cal - 14/43/42 - 170 cal phone

26/10/2014 2690 cal - 27/36/37 - 90 cal phone

[ Week 9 ] - Average 2995 cal Day

27/10/2014 3700 cal - 28/40/32 - 70 cal phone - B (Squat 66, OHP 41.8, DLift 106)

28/10/2014 2390 cal - 26/55/19 - 150 cal phone

29/10/2014 2770 cal - 47/28/25 - 70 cal phone - A (Squat 68.5, Bench 48.5, BarBRow 53.5)

30/10/2014 3000 cal - 17/43/40 - 80 cal phone

31/10/2014 3430 cal - 19/43/38 - 110 cal phone - B (Squat 68.5, OHP 42.4 DLift 111)

01/11/2014 3070 cal - 18/38/44 - 330 cal phone

02/11/2014 2330 cal - 15/48/37 - 130 cal phone

[ Week 10 ] - Average 2813 cal Day

03/11/2014 2460 cal - 29/35/36 - 260 cal 52 min walking - A (Squat 71, Bench 51, BarBRow 56)

04/11/2014 3190 cal - 21/44/35 - 250 cal 50 min walking

05/11/2014 2790 cal - 26/51/22 - 250 cal 50 min walking - B (Squat 73.5, OHP 43.5 DLift 116)

06/11/2014 2490 cal - 30/41/29 - 270 cal 56 min walking

07/11/2014 3220 cal - 28/50/22 - 320 cal 71 min walking - A (Squat 76, Bench 53.5, BarBRow 58.5)

08/11/2014 2450 cal - 15/46/39 - 60 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

09/11/2014 3090 cal - 13/50/36 - 50 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

[ Week 11 ] - Average 2671 cal Day

10/11/2014 2080 cal - 29/33/37- 390 cal 97 min walking (COLD/FLU)

11/11/2014 1810 cal - 19/37/44 - 90 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

12/11/2014 2200 cal - 18/59/22 - 60 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

13/11/2014 3570 cal - 18/44/36 - 80 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

14/11/2014 3710 cal - 23/46/31 - 440 cal 131 min walking - B (Squat 76, OHP 43.5 DLift 116)

15/11/2014 2420 cal - 24/54/22 - 60 cal phone

16/11/2014 2910 cal - 19/51/30 - 260 cal 69 min walking

[ Week 12 ] - Average 2551 cal Day

17/11/2014 1970 cal - 31/45/24 - 70 cal phone

18/11/2014 2520 cal - 42/34/23 - 240 cal 52 min walking - A (Squat 78.5, Bench 56, BarBRow 61)

19/11/2014 2700 cal - 28/46/26 - 80 cal phone

20/11/2014 2680 cal - 34/46/20 - 200 cal 37 min walking - B (Squat 81, OHP 44.7 DLift 121)

21/11/2014 2460 cal - 27/47/26 - 40 cal phone

22/11/2014 2780 cal - 37/28/35 - 140 cal phone - A (Squat 83.5, Bench 58.5, BarBRow 61)

23/11/2014 2750 cal - 28/39/32 - 100 cal phone

[ Week 13 ] - Average 2484 cal Day

24/11/2014 2460 cal - 24/53/23 - 220 cal phone - B (Squat 86, OHP 46 DLift 126)

25/11/2014 2530 cal - 24/39/37 - 60 cal phone -

26/11/2014 2030 cal - 35/51/14 - 70 cal phone - A (Squat 88.5, Bench 61, BarBRow 63.5)

27/11/2014 1580 cal - 34/39/27 - 50 cal phone -

28/11/2014 2780 cal - 21/32/47 - 100 cal phone - B (Squat 91, OHP 46 DLift 131)

29/11/2014 3320 cal - 21/45/34 - 170 cal phone

30/11/2014 2690 cal - 21/46/32 - 180 cal phone

[ Week 14 ] - Average 2948 cal Day

01/12/2014 3960 cal - 30/32/38 - 190 cal phone - A (Squat 93.5, Bench 63.5, BarBRow 66)

02/12/2014 2550 cal - 26/52/22 - 70 cal phone

03/12/2014 2240 cal - 28/47/25 - 180 cal phone

04/12/2014 2770 cal - 30/48/22 - 350 cal phone - B (Squat 96, OHP 47 DLift 136)

05/12/2014 3870 cal - 21/49/30 - 120 cal phone

06/12/2014 2050 cal - 17/46/37

07/12/2014 3200 cal - 29/44/27 - 120 cal phone

[ Week 14 ] - Average 2647 cal Day

08/12/2014 3100 cal - 33/43/24 - 280 cal phone - A (Squat 98.5, Bench 63.5, BarBRow 66)

09/12/2014 2440 cal - 35/34/31 - 240 cal 45 min walking

10/12/2014 2340 cal - 31/44/24 - 200 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

11/12/2014 2530 cal - 23/33/43 - 100 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

12/12/2014 3040 cal - 18/31/51 - 60 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

13/12/2014 3180 cal - 22/43/35 - 100 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

14/12/2014 1900 cal - 18/39/43 - 20 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

[ Week 15 ] - Average 2472 cal Day

15/12/2014 2650 cal - 18/47/35 - 50 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

16/12/2014 2600 cal - 14/48/38 - 210 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

17/12/2014 3030 cal - 23/40/37 - 110 cal phone (COLD/FLU)

18/12/2014 2000 cal - 12/54/34 - 80 cal phone (CHEST INFECTION)

19/12/2014 2630 cal - 14/48/38 - 160 cal phone (CHEST INFECTION)

20/12/2014 1890 cal - 34/34/32 - 50 cal phone (CHEST INFECTION)

21/12/2014 2510 cal - 20/49/31 - 70 cal phone (CHEST INFECTION)

[ Week 16 ]

22/12/2014 2600 cal - 21/49/30 - 220 cal phone (CHEST INFECTION - Started Antibiotics)

...

# 2015 #

[ Week 0 ]

01/01/2015 1760 cal - 39/46/15 - 140 cal phone

02/01/2015 2420 cal - 12/53/35 - 70 cal phone

03/01/2015 2370 cal - 15/52/33 - 220 cal phone

04/01/2015 2030 cal - 14/45/41 - 210 cal phone

[ Week 1 ]

05/01/2015 2120 cal - 35/38/27 - (660 cal 60 min 28.2 km Static Cycling)

06/01/2015 2000 cal - 32/43/25 - (725 cal - 60 min 31.8 km Static Cycling)

07/01/2015 2250 cal - 22/57/21 - (275 cal - 35 min 12.6 km Static Cycling) - Bench 15x21, 5x41, 5x61, 5x58.5, 6x56, 5x53.5, 5x51, 5x51, BarRow 7x51, 8x51, 7x51

08/01/2015 2690 cal - 28/42/30 - 110 cal phone

09/01/2015 2650 cal - 33/49/18 - (385 cal - 45 min 17.1 km Static Cycling) - Deadlift 10x61, 5x91x 5x121

10/01/2015 1650 cal - 35/35/30 - 130 cal phone

11/01/2015 2940 cal - 18/48/34 - 50 cal phone

[ Week 2 ]

12/01/2015 2390 cal - 38/43/19 - (490 cal - 35 min 20 km Spinning) - Squat 10x21, 10x41, 8x61, 5x91, 5x81, SLDL 10x41, 10x51, 10x61, 12x61

Pictures

Link - 04/08/2014



Link - 15/08/2014



Link - 04/09/2014



Link - 20/09/2014



Link - 10/10/2014

View attachment 159693


Link - 05/12/2014

View attachment 162495


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Alls been going well, looking at my Pro/Carb/Fat ratios I need to work on getting more protein in and less carb.

Think the only way I'm going to achieve this is bulking up my morning / evening / post workout shake to 50g scoops rather than 25g.

Go on holiday to Spain on Sunday for a week and a half so will be continuing to be careful on the holiday (when I can) but will have the odd drink (I'm not a massive drinker anyway) and inevitably a steak/chips at some point.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

personally I reck that amount of cardio is overkill for your size, but im sure as people start contributing more to this youll get a better idea


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> personally I reck that amount of cardio is overkill for your size, but im sure as people start contributing more to this youll get a better idea


I didn't think there was such thing as overkill when it comes to low impact cardio (walking)?

I don't know much mind..


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

silverzx said:


> I didn't think there was such thing as overkill when it comes to low impact cardio (walking)?
> 
> I don't know much mind..


I guess if its walking no need to change it pal. just on paper it looks a lot


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> I guess if its walking no need to change it pal. just on paper it looks a lot


working*


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> I guess if its walking no need to change it pal. just on paper it looks a lot


Fair enough.

I was doing running Tue/Thur and weights Mon/Wed/Fri but have dropped the half hour running for an hour walking instead.

Walking is supposed to be better for weight loss right. Or is there no truth in that? I cover similar distance in an hour walking as half hour running so probably the same to be fair.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

6ft 1 under 13 stone and more than 20% BF? Seriously man, **** off the cardio and diet and aim to build some muscle. With your current stats, by the time you get to a low bf you're going to look ill.

Imo your best bet is to eat like a mother ****er, train hard and look at reducing your bodyfat after you gained a bit more muscle. At least that way you wont have the Joey Essex shape (unless it's what you want)


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> 6ft 1 under 13 stone and more than 20% BF? Seriously man, **** off the cardio and diet and aim to build some muscle. With your current stats, by the time you get to a low bf you're going to look ill.
> 
> Imo your best bet is to eat like a mother ****er, train hard and look at reducing your bodyfat after you gained a bit more muscle. At least that way you wont have the Joey Essex shape (unless it's what you want)


Feel free to take a stab in the dark at my BF%.

I want to get rid of the belly and love handles before I go on a bulk, which is fair enough right?

I have noticed my chest/ribs aren't far behind the fat/skin. My Mrs commented she finds it hard to lie on my chest when cuddling as it's too high up hah.. "Move down then" (to my Dick). :lol:

Believe it or not this is the lowest BF % I've ever been, was very obese as a child and into my late teens / early twenties. I just want to see what it's like to be down in the 1X% (10-19%) BF bracket.

It's my current goal.. :thumb:


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah i understand what you mean mate, but bare in mind that cutting as you are now, you're going to be loosing muscle to. And that the only reason you feel like you have a gut and love handles at such a low weight is, because you have no muscle,so you dont really want to be loosing more muscle.

It's like the skinny women syndrome (not calling you one) Where some women get obsessed they have a gut, when there extremely thin, It's not because there fat, far from it. It's because fat stores dont look good when there not sitting on a bit of muscle, but put a few lb of muscle behind them and the gut disappears.

I'm not going to tell you you're doing it wrong or to change what your doing, as if it's what you want then go for it. But in my advice, build some quality muscle and you will notice your gut/love handles will disappear. All the best with it though mate


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Yeah i understand what you mean mate, but bare in mind that cutting as you are now, you're going to be loosing muscle to. And that the only reason you feel like you have a gut and love handles at such a low weight is, because you have no muscle,so you dont really want to be loosing more muscle.
> 
> It's like the skinny women syndrome (not calling you one) Where some women get obsessed they have a gut, when there extremely thin, It's not because there fat, far from it. It's because fat stores dont look good when there not sitting on a bit of muscle, but put a few lb of muscle behind them and the gut disappears.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you you're doing it wrong or to change what your doing, as if it's what you want then go for it. But in my advice, build some quality muscle and you will notice your gut/love handles will disappear. All the best with it though mate


Completely understand where your coming from. It's fine, I take no offence to being a sufferer of "skinny women syndrome". :innocent:

I'm not normally one to turn away advice but I have to do this for myself. It's all good bulking up, putting on some muscle and fat, but I'm 23 years old, have never been low BF %, I just need to tick it off the list, see what I could actually look like.

Who knows I might even get some ab definition (which would be mint, though I highly doubt it).

I understand the whole theory of losing muscle with the fat and so on but that's just part of the deal.

I really appreciate the advice, in a few months time I'll be looking to pack on quality muscle.

I don't think "love handles" and "gut" would simply disappear as muscle gets put on though unless it was an extremely clean bulk?

Hopefully none of that comes across in an arsy manor! Thanks for putting some input into my journey.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't look 28% to me! I'd put you at a low 20% at least. Why don't you order some calipers off ebay and keep a measurement? They are cheap enough


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

marcusmaximus said:


> Don't look 28% to me! I'd put you at a low 20% at least. Why don't you order some calipers off ebay and keep a measurement? They are cheap enough


I did have some but didn't feel confident using them (getting an accurate reading).


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

silverzx said:


> I did have some but didn't feel confident using them (getting an accurate reading).


Yeah that's always the problem I guess mate. Wish there was an easier way!

Look forward to seeing results anyways, good luck


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking at your first post it seems you are eating only aprox 1500 calories a day which is far too low. You may well be loosing fat but you will also be loosing muscle and putting your body in a position where its impossible to build or maintain any muscle mass. When your calories are so low you will slow down your metabolism and negatively effect your endocrine system and soon enough you will hit a weigh loss plateau and where are you going to go from there ? You cant afford to lower calories any further and you are already doing cardio so you are stuck.

Also your fat intake is too low as this will lower your testosterone production amongst other things. When your test levels drop your estrogen levels will increase which is something you don't want. Also fats are required for vitamin absorption and passage of nutrients across cell membranes.

I'm currently cutting body fat on 2200 calories a day and don't do any additional cardio. My weight loss may be slow and steady but I can be almost certain I haven't lost a significant amount of lean body mass. If I get to a point where I stop loosing body fat I have the option of adding in cardio or reducing mu calories slightly but if I started to low I would have no where to go.

If I were you I would increase my calories to 2000 and set fat at 30% or 67g. Using the standard 1g of protein per 1lb of lean mass protein could be 130g and carbs can be used to make up the difference in calories to bring you up to 2000.

Fat 600 calories (67g)

Protein 520 calories (130g)

Carbs 880 calories (220g)

This is just what I would advise, other may well do things differently but I think a diet along these lines would yield better results in the long run. You will be maintaining muscle and burning fat at a slow but sustainable rate.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> Looking at your first post it seems you are eating only aprox 1500 calories a day which is far too low. You may well be loosing fat but you will also be loosing muscle and putting your body in a position where its impossible to build or maintain any muscle mass. When your calories are so low you will slow down your metabolism and negatively effect your endocrine system and soon enough you will hit a weigh loss plateau and where are you going to go from there ? You cant afford to lower calories any further and you are already doing cardio so you are stuck.
> 
> Also your fat intake is too low as this will lower your testosterone production amongst other things. When your test levels drop your estrogen levels will increase which is something you don't want. Also fats are required for vitamin absorption and passage of nutrients across cell membranes.
> 
> ...


Wow, big reply. Where to start..

I agree, my macro's / calorie intake isn't right. I'll do all I can to make this better but this is the first time I've actually done a dedicated healthy/clean diet plan before so am still trying to learn what I can/should be eating, when to be eating it etc. It's all a learning curve.

I'm limited with my knowledge of what is affordable and contains these fats you speak of. Unsalted nuts perhaps? In small measured amounts (40g)? Any other ideas?

The last couple of days (Mon 2012, Tue 1975, Wed 1924) I've began to steady my total intake at around 2,000 calories but I agree earlier in the week it was dropping too low, that's not a regular thing, just part of the learning curve.

I'm also finding whey protein and semi skimmed milk seems a good way of bumping up my protein intake. I'll aim to have 100g in whey and 100g in chicken/tuna/meat a day which exceeds my 1g per 1lb which is 182 lb's.

So basically, up the calories slightly, find some good sources of fat, eat more fat, eat more protein.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

silverzx said:


> Wow, big reply. Where to start..
> 
> I agree, my macro's / calorie intake isn't right. I'll do all I can to make this better but this is the first time I've actually done a dedicated healthy/clean diet plan before so am still trying to learn what I can/should be eating, when to be eating it etc. It's all a learning curve.
> 
> ...


2tbsp peanut butter will sort you out!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> 2tbsp peanut butter will sort you out!


Just eat 2 tbsp of peanut butter? On it's own? :blink:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

silverzx said:


> Just eat 2 tbsp of peanut butter? On it's own? :blink:


yep. I have it 3x a day for fats, along with some fatty salmon and a couple whole eggs. that hits my 80g I need


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> yep. I have it 3x a day for fats, along with some fatty salmon and a couple whole eggs. that hits my 80g I need


Whole boiled eggs is a good one? Got plenty of those as have some chickens.

- Peanut butter

- Whole eggs

- Nuts

This is looking good now!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

silverzx said:


> Whole boiled eggs is a good one? Got plenty of those as have some chickens.
> 
> - Peanut butter
> 
> ...


don't forget you can use extra virgin olive oil, fatty fish, nuts, nut butter, steak, and a variety of other things


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> 2tbsp peanut butter will sort you out!


This ^^

I remember i was knocking back a kilo a week of this stuff, its so addictive lol


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

subbed to this thread, i'm in a similar position but don't think i'm eating enough.

I will start a journal of my own when I get time.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Increasing your protein won't be a bad thing but remember to reduce your carbs by the same amount to maintain your daily calories. Upping protein to 180g would mean you need to reduce carbs by 50g to 170g which may well work better for you at a higher body fat level.

Peanut butter and eggs are good options for fat. I love peanut butter and eat if straight off the spoon. I also use lean mince as a protein and fat source and I enjoy a good chilli con carnie with kidney beans, which are a good source of fibre.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> don't forget you can use extra virgin olive oil, fatty fish, nuts, nut butter, steak, and a variety of other things


Nice one, think fish, olive oil and steak will be a once a week thing maybe, it's not that cheap! Peanut butter, eggs, nuts are going to be consumed more regularly.



Fishheadsoup said:


> This ^^
> 
> I remember i was knocking back a kilo a week of this stuff, its so addictive lol


Yeah, it's weird not having it on toast, but it's cool! LOADS of calories for a 35g table spoon!



dan23 said:


> subbed to this thread, i'm in a similar position but don't think i'm eating enough.
> 
> I will start a journal of my own when I get time.


Cheers Dan, I'm still really wary of eating all this fat/protein. It doesn't feel natural and it doesn't feel like it's going to help lose fat, obviously I've never stuck to a diet like this before and eaten this clean so if in a few months I see no difference then clearly some things going wrong! Lets hope it works out..!



aad123 said:


> Increasing your protein won't be a bad thing but remember to reduce your carbs by the same amount to maintain your daily calories. Upping protein to 180g would mean you need to reduce carbs by 50g to 170g which may well work better for you at a higher body fat level.
> 
> Peanut butter and eggs are good options for fat. I love peanut butter and eat if straight off the spoon. I also use lean mince as a protein and fat source and I enjoy a good chilli con carnie with kidney beans, which are a good source of fibre.


Ok, aad, you inspired me to give you a break down of what's been eaten today, hopefully it's more up your street. 

*14/08/2014 Daily Intake:*

Breakfast1 7:30 - 25g MP Oats, 50g MP Whey, 300ML Semi Milk = 450 kcal

Breakfast2 8:45 - 50g Muesili, 200ML Semi Milk = 260 kcal

Shack1 10:45 - Monster Zero = 15 kcal

Lunch1 11:30 - 115g Chicken, 50g (uncooked) Wholegrain Rice = 283 kcal

Lunch2 13:45 - 115g Chicken, 50g (uncooked) Wholegrain Rice = 283 kcal

Snack2 16:30 - 25g MP Whey, 150ML Semi Milk = 175 kcal

Dinner 18:30 - 125g Chicken, 120g cooked Wholegrain Rice = 280 kcal

Supper 20:45 - 35g (TblSp) Peanut Butter, 25g MP Whey, 150ML Semi Milk = 390 kcal

Total: 2,136 kcal

Cardio: 60 min walk, 6 KM, 344 kcal

*Net Total* = 1792 kcal

*Macros: *

*205g* Protein 39%

*194g* Carb 37%

*57g* Fat 24%

Another photo tomorrow I think.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

That looks a lot better. The only things I would do is lower carbs and protein slightly and add in a little more fat, also try and spread it out over more meals. The second point is you don't seem to be having any veg. I would throw a handful of veg in with each of your 3 chicken meals but other than that it looks like good diet. Just stick to it consistently and you will start to see results.

I will follow with interest and good luck.

PS

Don't be afraid to use different sources for you protein intake as the body can become accustomed to the same foods in the same way as it will to training programs so variety is the key. It also keeps things interesting.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> 6ft 1 under 13 stone and more than 20% BF? Seriously man, **** off the cardio and diet and aim to build some muscle. With your current stats, by the time you get to a low bf you're going to look ill.
> 
> Imo your best bet is to eat like a mother ****er, train hard and look at reducing your bodyfat after you gained a bit more muscle. At least that way you wont have the Joey Essex shape (unless it's what you want)


What he said

I'm 6' 2" and I went from 21.5 [email protected] 36% bf to 12.5 [email protected] 14%bf and I can confirm I looked ill, didn't realise how bad I actually looked until my wife who thought I had some kind of eating disorder took a pic of me with my top off, am now slow bulking in an effort to add some muscle.

Cheers


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> That looks a lot better. The only things I would do is lower carbs and protein slightly and add in a little more fat, also try and spread it out over more meals. The second point is you don't seem to be having any veg. I would throw a handful of veg in with each of your 3 chicken meals but other than that it looks like good diet. Just stick to it consistently and you will start to see results.
> 
> I will follow with interest and good luck.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude!

Sure.. Am I aiming for 33/33/33 split or 40/30/30?

Veg wise I'm having carrots, courgette, onions, peppers, peas with my chicken/rice usually.

Tuna pasta/lunch has tomatoes, cucumber, lettuce, onion.

Agree I need to bulk them up a bit. Frozen veg is seriously **** right? Need to buy all fresh and steam?

Sure thing, I'm looking to set out some actual daily diet plans I can follow and prepare the night before but need some solid advice on what split of P/C/F to go for before I sit down and plan it.

Once that's done following / maintaining macros day to day should be a lot smoother and therefore consistant.

Thanks for all the help/advice so far. :thumbup1:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok so weighed my scoopers this morning for oats and whey, turns out my 25g oat measurement was actually 50g and my 25g whey measurement was actually 30g!

Also took some pictures, no breathing in or anything this time! :thumb:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

silverzx said:


> Cheers dude!
> 
> Sure.. Am I aiming for 33/33/33 split or 40/30/30?
> 
> ...


I like 40% pro / 30% carbs / 30% fat but that's just what works for me. You could start there and see how you get on.

As food cooking try doing a batch cook every 4 days which will save time and ensure your meals are ready when you need them which will reduce the chances of you cheating. I use frozen veg if I have no other option but fresh is better.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> I like 40% pro / 30% carbs / 30% fat but that's just what works for me. You could start there and see how you get on.
> 
> As food cooking try doing a batch cook every 4 days which will save time and ensure your meals are ready when you need them which will reduce the chances of you cheating. I use frozen veg if I have no other option but fresh is better.


Sure. Will do. I'll be looking for a better 3 or 4 day split routine when I get back from Holiday. I don't feel particularly sore like I used to after smashing heavy dead lifts.

Got some tips on the food prep, will chuck more fresh veggies in when possible and get some frozen as a back up.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Today was a good day.

2415 kcal intake

342 kcal cardio walking

41/32/27 Pro/Carb/Fat

244g/195g/73g

These guns better grow.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Try keeping your calories constant each day. If you set them at a certain number try and stick as closely as you can to that figure. If you do this then you will be able to asses if they are too low or high. If they are constantly fluctuating you will struggle to know what your exact calorie intake is. The same goes for your macros, pick a split and try and stick with it. It doesn't matter in the beginning if its not optimal for you but it will give you a starting point.


----------



## AlexHealy (May 27, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Yeah i understand what you mean mate, but bare in mind that cutting as you are now, you're going to be loosing muscle to.


As opposed to bulking now and then cutting and losing his gains?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> 6ft 1 under 13 stone and more than 20% BF? Seriously man, **** off the cardio and diet and aim to build some muscle. With your current stats, by the time you get to a low bf you're going to look ill.
> 
> Imo your best bet is to eat like a mother ****er, train hard and look at reducing your bodyfat after you gained a bit more muscle. At least that way you wont have the Joey Essex shape (unless it's what you want)


Plus it might reduce the chance off excess skin when he does loose fat


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

He wont loose his gains if he know what hes doing. Iv been there before with an epic 8 year bulk and then dieted to loose some fat probably the worst training times of my life lifting less weights but soon as a started eating plenty of carbohydrates again my strength soon came back and then eventually became stronger than i was before dieting


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

AlexHealy said:


> As opposed to bulking now and then cutting and losing his gains?


At least in doing that, he's still going to have some muscle after his cut, doing it now he's going to burn away the little he's already got and he won't look well.

Looking at his hight/fat/weight ratio, he's obviously got very minimal muscle mass, so he would benefit massively from gaining more before he cuts.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

In an ideal world his best option would be to recomp but this is a very difficult thing to achieve and with limited experience he may not be able to do this. If he slowly lowers his body fat he will be able to maintain his muscle then when he gets to a point where he is happy he can bulk. If he was to bulk first then the chances are he would end up adding more body fat. Its a difficult situation and its hard to know what to do for the best but if it were me I would cut then bulk but this isn't the only option and others may take a different approach. I think the key thing is to pick a route and stick with it, there's no point in cutting one week the bulking the next as the constant change will just get him nowhere fast.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

So I've still managed to track my intake on the holiday as we have wifi.

Some serious binging has happened over the last two days (you have to enjoy yourself right)? 

Been thinking about what you guys have said. Would I benefit from doing 5x5 and eating 2300-2600 kcal a day when I return (with my hour walk mon-fri still)?

When I did starting strength last time I stalled quite early but wasn't eating anywhere near as good as I am now but felt slightly disheartened by the stalls I faced. I assume it was down to not eating correctly.

For anyone interested here's my previous log (not including nutrition)..

Gym Thu 08/05 (SS A)

Squat 21x8, 41x6, 61x3, (84.5)

Bench 21x10, 31x8, 41x5, (64.5)3

DLift 51x7, 71x5, 91x3, 148.5x5

Gym Tue 06/05 (SS B)

Squat 21x8, 41x5, 61x3, (83.5)3

Press 21x8, 31x5, (48.5)3

Power 31x8, (53.9)3

Gym 02/05 (SS A)

Squat 21x8, 41x6, 61x3, (81)3

Bench 21x10, 31x8, 41x5, (63.5)3

DLift 51x7, 71x5, 91x3, 146x5

Gym 01/05 cardio

Cycling 30 min 256 kcal 11.44 km

Gym 30/04 (SS B)

Squat 21x8, 41x6, 61x3, (76)3

Press 21x8, 31x5, (46)3

Power 31x8, (51.4)3

Gym 29/04 cardio

Rowing 10 min 130 kcal level 5

Cycling 30 min 369 kcal 15.3 km

Gym 28/04 (SS A)

Squat 21x8, 41x6, 61x3, (71)3

Bench 21x10, 31x5, 41x5, (61)3

DLift 41x10, 71x5, 111x5, 141x5

Cycling 25 min 296 kcal 12.5 km

Gym 22/04 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x6, 61x5, (81)3

Press 21x8, 31x5, (43.5)3

Power 31x8, (51)3

Rowing 10 min ? Kcal 2.2 km lvl 7

Gym 16/04

Cycling 30 min 400 Kcal 15.6 km

Gym 15/04

Cycling 30 min 418Kcal 16.24 Km

Gym 14/04

Rowing 10 min 142 kcal 2.3 km

Cycling 50 min 593 Kcal 24.9 Km

Gym 04/04

Cycling 60 min 677 Kcal 28.9 Km

Gym 03/04

Cycling 60 min 466 Kcal 20.7 Km

Gym 02/04

Preachers bench Curl (10x15)2, (20x12)2, (15x10)3

Cycling 30 min 324 kcal 13.7 km

Gym 26/03 Wed

Rowing L5 10 min 136 kcal

Sat dumbbell press 15x12, 17.5x10, 20x8, 22.5x4F, 20x4

Plate over head SS 20x5 &

Plate to chin SS 20x10

Plate shoulder shrugs (25x10)4

21s (10x7)3, (7.5x7)3

Cycling 30 min 197 kcal 9 km

Gym 25/03 Tue (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x5, 61x3, (89.7)3

Bench 21x10, 31x5, 41x5, (63.5)3

DLift 41x10, 71x5, 110x3, 146x5

Rowing 5 min level 6 70 kcal

Cycling 30 min 323 kcal 13 km

Gym 22/03 (SS B)

Squat 21x8, 41x5, 61x3, (88.5)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, (46)3

Power 31x8, (53.5)3

Gym 20/03 (SS A)

Squat 21x5, 41x5, 61x3, (88.5)3

Bench 21x10, 31x5, 41x5, (62.2)3

DLift 41x10, 71x5, 110x3, 146x5

Cycling 25 min 250 kcal 10.5 km

Gym 18/03 (SS B)

Squat 21x8, 41x5, 61x3, (86)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, (48.5)3

Power 31x8, (53.5)3

Cycling 30 min 364 kcal 14 km

Gym 13/03 (SS A)

Rowing level 6 3 min warm up

Squat 21x5, 41x5, 61x3, (86)3

Bench 21x10, 31x5, 41x5, (61)3

DLift 51x10, 71x5, 100x3, 123.5x5

Gym 12/03

Cycling 60 min 555 kcal 25.4 km

Gym 11/03 (SS B)

Squat 21x5, 41x5, 61x3, (86)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, 48.5x4F, (46)3

Power 31x8, (53.5)3

Rowing level 6 5 min 1.2km

Gym 06/03 (SS A) (bad back ref 151)

Squat 21x5, 41x5, 61x5, (86)3

Bench 21x10, 31x5, 41x5, (61)3

Dead lift 41x10, 71x5, 100x3, 121x5

Cycling 15 min 190 kcal 7.1 km

Gym 04/03 (SS B)

Rowing level 6 3 min warmup

Squat 61x5, (86)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, (46)3

Power 31x8, (53.5)3

Cycling 30 min 310 kcal 13 km

Gym 27/02 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x5, (61x8)5

Bench 21x12, 31x10, 41x5, (61)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x7, 91x3, 151x5

Gym 26/02

Rowing 5 min level 5 90 kcal

Pull up x 5

Hammer curl 12.5x10

Cycling 20 min 248 kcal 10 km

Gym 25/02 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x5, 61x3, (86)3

Press 21x10, 31x4, (46)3

Power 21x10, 31x8, (53.5)3

Rowing 10 min level 5

Gym 23/02

Cycling 60 min 409 kcal 18.5 km

Rowing 10 min level 5

Gym 21/02

Squat 21x10, 31x8, 41x6, (86)3

Bench 21x12, 31x10, 41x8, (61)3

Dead lift 31x12, 41x6, 61x5, 141x5

Gym 19/02

Overhead press 21x10, 31x8 (46)3

Overhead dumbbell press 10x10 12.5x10, 15x10, 17.5x8

Dumbbell row 22.5x10, 25x10, 27.5x8, 30x6

(Low row 40x10 shoulder pull down 20x10)3

Cable flys 6.25x10, 8.75x10, 8.75x12

Gym 18/02

(Bench 60x5, KB curl 6x12, Plate raise 15x12)3

(Preacher bicep curl 20x7, KB curl, side raise, front raise all 6x7)

Rowing lvl 7 10 min 2350m

Gym 14/02 (SS B)

Squat 31x8, 41x5, 61x3, (83.5)3

Press 21x8, 31x4, (46)3

Power 31x8, (51)3

Gym 12/02

Cycling 45 min 443 kcal 18.5 km

Gym 11/02 (SS A)

Squat 21x8, 41x6, 61x3, (83.5)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (61)3

Dead lift 51x8, 71x5, 91x3, 141x5

Gym 06/02 (SS B)

Squat 31x8, 41x5, 61x3, (83.5)3

Press 21x8, 31x4, 46F, (43.5)3

Power 31x8, (51)3

Gym 05/02

Cycling 45 min 412 kcal 18.8 km

Gym 04/02 (SS A)

Squat 21x8, 41x6, 61x3, (83.5)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (61)3

Dead lift 51x8, 71x5, 91x3, 141x5

Cycling 30 min 288 kcal 12.8 km

Gym 31/01 (SS B)

Squat 31x8, 41x6, 61x3, (81)3

Press 21x6, 31x4, 46F, (43.5)3

Power 31x8, (51)3

Cycling 30 min 271 kcal 12.3 km

Gym 30/01

Cycling 60 min 684 kcal 29 km

Gym 29/01

Cycling 60 min 557 kcal 25.5 km

Gym 28/01 (Sternum pain)

Squat 21x8, 41x6, 61x3, (81)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (51)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x6, 91x3, 141x5

Cycling 60 min 611 kcal 25.8 km

Gym 24/01 (Legs Ache)

Squat 21x8

Chin Up 8

Cycling 60 min 650kcal 27.3 km

Gym 22/01 (SS B)

Rowing 4 min level 5

Squat 41x8, 61x3, (76)3

Press 21x6, 31x4, (43.5)3

Power 31x8, (51)3

Cycling 30 min 296 kcal 12.4 km

Gym 16/01

Cycling 45 min 571 kcal 22.1km

Gym 15/01

Cycling 40 min 448 kcal 18.5 km

Chin up 10

Gym 14/01/2014 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x4, 61x2, (81)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (61)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x6, 91x5, 131x5

Cycling 45 min 490kcal 19.9 km

Gym 10/01 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x6, 61x3, (78.5)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, (46)3

Power 31x10, (56)3

Chin up 10, 10.

Gym 08/01

Cycling 90 min 963 kcal 41 km

Gym 07/01/2014 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x4, 61x2, (76)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (61)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x6, 91x5, 131x5

Cycling 30 min 355 kcal 13.95 km

Home gym 03/01/14

DB Curl & Press (11x10+11x10)6

Hammer curl 11x10

Gym 23/12 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x6, 61x3, (81)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, (46)3

Power 31x10, (56)3

Chin up 10, 10.

Sternum cracked evening.

Gym 16/12 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x4, 61x2, (81)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (61)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x6, 91x3, 141x5

Gym 14/12 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x5 61x3, (81)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, (46)3

Power 31x10, (53.5) Sore Hands

Chin up 10, 8.

Gym 12/12 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x4, 61x2, (81)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (61)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x6, 91x3, 141x5

Gym 10/12 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x5 61x3, (76)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, 48.5x3F, (46)3

Power 31x10, (58.5)3

Chin up 10, 8.

Gym 06/12 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x4, (78.5)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (61)3

(No Chalk)

Dead lift 41x10, 61x6, 91x3, 121x5

Gym 05/12

Cycling 60 min 702 kcal 29.25 Km

Gym 04/12 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x5 61x3, (77.5)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, (48.5)3

Power 31x10, (58.5)3

Chin up 9, 6.

Gym 02/12 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x4, (77.5)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (61)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x6, 91x3, 136x5

Gym 29/11 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x5 61x3, (76)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, 46x4F, (43.5)

Power 31x10, (56)3

Chin up x 11

Gym 27/11 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x4, (73.5)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (58.5)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x4, 91x3, 133.5x5

Gym 25/11 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x5 61x3, (73.5)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, (46)3

Power 31x10, (56)3

Chin up x 11

Gym 23/11 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x4, (71)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (56)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x4, 91x3, 131x5

Gym 21/11 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x5 61x3, (73.5)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, (46)3

Power 31x10, (56)3

Chin up x 10

Gym 18/11 (SS A) Sternum Pains

Squat 21x10, 41x4, (68.5)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (56)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x4, 91x3, 131x5

Gym 15/11 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x5 61x3, (71)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, (46)3

Power 31x10, 56x4F, (53.5)2

Chin up x 8

Gym 13/11 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x4, (66)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (56)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x4, 91x3, 128.5x5

Chin up x ?

Gym 11/11 (SS B)

Squat 21x10, 41x5 61x3, (68.5)3

Press 21x10, 31x5, (43.5)3

Power 21x10, 31x5, (53.5)3

Chin up x 7

Gym 08/11 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x4, (63.5)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (53.5)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x4, 91x3, 126x5

Chin up x 9

Gym 06/11 (SS B)

Squat 61x5, (66)2

Press 21x8, 31x4, (41)3

Power (31x5)2, 41x4, (51)3

Dips x 3

Gym 04/11 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 41x4, (61)3

Bench 21x10, 31x6, 41x3, (51)3

Dead lift 41x10, 61x4, 91x3, 121x5

Chin up x 8

Gym 18/10 (SS A)

Squat (21x5)2, 31x4, 41x4, 51x3, 61x2, (83.5)3

Bench (21x5)2, 31x4, 41x3 (53.5)3

Dead lift (41x5)2, 71x4, 91x3, 146x1F, 136x1F, 121x3

Chin up x 6

Note: Chest plate cramp/tight/pain

Gym 16/10 (SS B)

Squat (21x5)2, 41x4, 61x3, (83.5)3

Press (21x5)2, 31x4, 36x4, 41x3, (53.5)

Power (31x5)2, 41x4, (51)

Chin up x 8

Gym 14/10 (SS B) Full Squat Begins

Squat (21x5)2, 31x4, 41x4, 51x3, 61x4, (81)3

Press (21x5)2, 31x4, 36x3, (43.5)3

Dead lift (41x5)2, 71x4, 91x3, (143.5)1

Chin up x 9

Cycling 15 min 185 kcal 6.8 Km

Gym 12/10 (SS A)

Squat 41x5, 61x4, 91x1, (111)3

Bench 21x5, 31x1

Pulled muscle in chest

Gym 10/10 (SS B)

Squat 21x5, 41x4, 61x3, 81x2 (103.5)3

Press 21x5, 31x4, (41)3

Power 21x6, 31x5, 41x4, (48.5

Chin up x 9

Gym 08/10 (SS A)

Squat 21x5, 41x4, 61x3, 81x2 (101)3

Bench 21x5, 31x5, 41x4, (56)3

Dead lift 51x5, 91x3, (141)1

Chin up x 6

Gym 05/10 (SS B) - (Full Squats / ill)

Squat 21x5, 51x4, 71x5 (81)

Press 21x5, 31x4, 46F 43F (41)

Power 31x5, 41x4, (46)

Chin up x 9

Gym 04/10

Cycling 60 min 497 kcal 21.4 Km

Gym 03/10 (SS A)

Squat 21x5, 41x4, 61x3, 81x2 (106)3

Bench 21x5, 31x4, 41x3, (56)3

Dead lift 56x5, 91x3, (136)1

Gym 02/10

Rowing 20 min ? kcal 4.5 km

Cycling 40 min 442 kcal 18.4 Km

Gym 01/10 (SS B) -

Squat 21x5, 51x4, 81x3, (102)

Press 21x5, 31x4, (43.5)

Power 31x6, 41x5, (46)

Chin up x 5

Cycling 45 min 521 kcal 20.2 Km

Gym 26/09

Rowing 10 min 135 kcal 2 km

Cycling 50 min 500 kcal

Gym 25/09 (SS B) - Sore legs/back

Squat 31x5, 51x4, (71)

Press 21x5, 31x4, (41)

Power 21x5, 31x4, (41)

Cycling 30 min 290 kcal 12.2km

Gym 24/09

Cycling 60 min 584 kcal 26.12 km

Gym 23/09 (SS A)

Squat 21x10, 61x42, (101)3

Bench 21x5, 31x4, 41x3, (56)3

Dead lift 56x5, 96x3, (131)1

Sit up (15)3

Cycling 20 min 210 kcal 8.96 km

Gym 19/09

Wide grips x 3

Chin ups x 6

Power cleans Josh bar x 15

7s Josh bar (4x7)

Gym 18/09

Ran res 2.9 mile 27 min

Gym 17/09

Ran res with dog 28 minutes

Gym 12/09

Cycling 75 min 776 kcal 35.8km

# Membership end

Gym 11/09 (SS B)

Squat 31x6, 51x4, 71x3, (113.5)3

Press 21x5, 31x4, 41x3, (46)3

Power 31x5, 41x4, 58x1F, (53.5)3

# Hands dead, 3rd set incomplete

Cycling 60 min 743kcal 31.9km

Gym 10/09 - Cough

Cardio cycling 60 min 622 kcal

Gym 09/09 (SS A) - Cough

Squat 21x10, 41x4, 71x3, (111)3

Bench 21x5, 31x4, 41x3, (61)3

Dead lift 61x5, 101x3, (131)1

Sit up (15)3

Ab machine 25, 35, 45 (all x10)

Cycling 60 min 677 kcal 30.4km

Gym 06/09 (SS B) - Cough

Squat 21x5, 41x4, 61x3, (108.5)3

Press 21x5, 31x4, 46x3F, (43.5)3

Power 31x5, 41x4, 58.5F, (56)3

Chin up 4F

Cardio cycling 30 min 321 kcal

Gym 05/09 - Cough

Cardio cycling 60 min 670 kcal

Gym 04/09 (SS A) - Cough

Squat 21x5, 41x4, 61x3, (108.5)3

Bench 21x8, 31x5, 41x4, (58.5)3

Dead lift 51x8, 91x5, (128.5)

Cardio cycling 60 min 615 kcal

Gym 02/09 (SS B) - Cold/Flu

Squat 21x5, 41x4, 61x3, (106)3

Press 21x5, 31x4, 41x3, (43.5)3

Power clean 31x5, 41x4, (56)3

Chin up 4F

Cardio cycling 30 min 321 kcal

Gym 01/09 - Cold/Flu

Cardio cycling 60 min 600kcal

Gym 31/08 (SS A) - Cold/flu

Squat 21x5, 41x4, 61x3, (106x5)3

Bench 21x5, 41x3, (56x5)3

Dead lift 71x5, 101x2, 126x5

Cardio cycling 45 min 406 kcal

Gym 30/08 - Cold/Flu

Cardio cycling 60 min 524 kcal

Gym 29/08 (SS B) - Cold/Flu

Squat 21x5, 41x4, 61x3, (103.5x5)3

Press 21x5, 31x4, 46x3F, (43.5x5)3

Power clean 31x5, 41x5, (53.5x5)3

Cardio cycling 60 min 575 kcal

Gym 27/08 (SS A) - Cold/flu

Squat 21x5, 41x4, 61x3, (101x5)3

Bench press 21x5, 31x4, 41x3, (56x5)3

Dead lift 56x5, 91x3, 131x3F (Hands ****ed)

Cardio cycling 30 min 303 kcal

Gym 24/08 (SS B) - Cold/Flu

Squat 21x8, 41x5, 61x4, (96x5)3

Press 21x6, 31x4, 41x2, (43.5x5)3

Power clean 31x8, 41x3, (51x5)3

Cardio cycling 45 min 455 kcal

Gym 21/08 (SS A) - Cold/flu

Squat 19.5x5, 39.5x4, 59.5x3, (92x5)3

Bench press 19.5x6, 39.5x4, (57x5)3

Dead lift 59.5x5, 89.5x5, 119.5x5

Cardio cycling 45 min 437 kcal

Gym 19/08 (SS B)

Squat 41x5, 61x4, (93.5x5)3

Press 21x6, 31x4, 41x2, 46x4F + 43.5x1, (43.5x5)2

Power clean 31x5 41x3, (51x5)3

Cardio cycling 30 min 323 kcal

Gym 16/08 (SS A)

Squat 21x5, 41x4, 61x3, (91x5)3

Bench press 21x5, 41x4, (58.5x5)2, 56x5

Dead lift 56x5, 91x3, 126x5

(All bar weights below 1KG over):

Gym 14/08 (SS B)

Squat 42x4, 62x3, (92x5)3

Press 22x5, 32x4, 42x2, (45.5x5)3

Power clean 32x5 42x4, 54.5x1F, 52x4, 52x2F, 49.5x3, 49.5x5

Cardio cycling 30 min 324 kcal

Gym 12/08 (SS A)

Squat 22x5, 42x4, 62x3, (89.5x5)3

Bench press 22x5, 32x5, 42x5, (57x5)3

Dead lift 57x5, 92x3, 122x5

Cardio cycling 30 min 273kcal

Gym 9/08 (SS B)

Squat 22x5, 42x4, 62x3, (87x5)2

Press 22x5, 32x4, 44.5x4F, (42x5)2

Power clean 22x8, 42x4, (52x5)3

Cardio cycling 30 min 267 kcal

Gym 7/08 (SS A)

Squat 22x5, 42x4, 62x3, (84.5x5)3

Bench press 22x5, 32x5, 42x3, 57x2F 54.5x3, (54.5x5)2

Dead lift 54.5x5, 92x3, 122xF, 119.5x5

Cardio cycling 30 min 302kcal

Gym 5/08 (SS B)

Squat 22x5, 42x4, (82x5)3

Press 22x5, 32x4, (42x5)3

Power clean 22x8, 42x4, (49.5x5)x3

Cardio cycling 30 min 301 kcal

Gym 2/08 (SS A)

Squat 22x5, 42x4, 82x5, 82x2+79.5x3, 79.5x5

Bench press 22x5, 32x4, (54.5x5)3

Dead lift 54.5x5, 72x3, 117x5

Cardio cycling 30 min 307kcal

Gym 31st (SS B)

Squat 22x5, 42x3, (79.5x5)3

Press 22x5, 42x4F, (39.5x5)2

Powerclean 32x6, 42x3, 52x4F, (47x5)2

Cardio cycling 10 min 107kcal

Gym 29th (SS A)

Squat 42x5, (77x5)3

Bench press 22x5, (54.5x5)3

Dead lift 62x5, 115x5

Cardio cycling 30 min 302kcal

Gym 27th

Cardio cycling 60 min 631kcal


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

5X5 is basically a strength program and although it's exellent for improving your form on the basic lifts there are better options for muscular hypertrophy. It all depends on you goals as to what program you follow and 5x5 would give you a good strength base to work from but in my view it won't add huge amounts of mass.

Strength and hypertropy require differnt types of training so you need to decide which you want to work towards.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I like the sound of mass!

From what you guys were saying before it sounds like adding mass would be a good goal/option for me.

I'm not really sure what the best route is for me (having no body building experience) but I planned to lose body fat until Xmas so it's probably wise I stick to the goal and see it through.

As already said consistency is key and no point jumping from fat loss to mass unless it's definitely the right thing to do.

Based upon the feedback from previous posts it would seem adding mass is the favourable option though..


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

So.. Holidays going well, got loads of cloud overcast though at the moment, what's that about!

Feel like a fat pig! Have been eating and drinking no F's given.

Really looking forward to getting back on the diet, have got my gym membership lined up too so will definitely need a new workout plan if anyone wants to recommend one for me!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm sure we can come up with something.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> I'm sure we can come up with something.


Great!

I'm assuming all the heavy compounds will be in there (the fun stuff)!

Dead lifts, bench press, squats, power cleans etc?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think a simple push/pull/leg workout would be a good starting point. Depending on the time you have available to train you can pick what ever exercises you find work best for you. When I have done this type of routine I pick 2 exercises per body part and put them together into the split. However many times a week you train you just follow the progression of push - pull - legs.

Each section of the program can be broken down into sub sections so you would have

PUSH

Horizontal push (chest movement)

Vertical push (shoulder movement)

Downwards push (tricep movement)

PULL

Horizontal pull (back depth)

Vertical pull (back width)

Straight up pull (deadlifts, upright rows etc)

Now just pick either one or two exercises for each sub section and away you go.

3 sets of 8 to 12 reps of each exercise done in a controlled manner should work well.

LEGS

Quad movement

Hamstring movement

Calf movement.

I think legs respond better to higher reps so try 3 sets of 15 to 20.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok so push, pull, legs! 

I'd like to go mon/wed/fri as that would still leave me with a social life and can still dedicate tue/thur to running and an hour walk mon/wed/fri/sat/sun.

As my exercise knowledge is extremely limited I'm looking for a complete routine to follow.

I did some googling on push/pull/leg and it came up with a few routines.

I'd like to follow a tired and tested one as I'm a big believer in structure and as I'm incapable of writing my own plan I thought it best to copy!

Here's a few, feel free to critique, I might make a desperate post in the appropriate section also..

1) Coolcicada -

Push (Chest/Triceps/Shoulders):

Flat Barbell Bench Press: 3x5

Seated (or Standing) Barbell Shoulder/Overhead Press: 3x5

Incline Barbell Bench Press: 3x5

Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise: 3x10-12

Rope Pushdowns (circuit machine): 3x10-12

Overhead Dumbbell Extension or similar triceps exercise: 3x10-12

Shrugs(circuit machine or dumbbells): 3x10-12

Pull (Back/Biceps):

Barbell Rows: 3x5

Lat Pulldowns with (Long Bar or V-bar) (circuit machine): 3x8-10

Seated Rows (circuit machine) - optional if already doing barbell rows: 3x8-10

Face-pulls: 3x-10-12

Barbell Bicep Curls (Alternate between close and normal grip): 4x-10-12

Choice of one other bicep exercise (typically Hammer Curls): 3x10-12

Legs (Quad/Ham/Calves):

Barbell Squats: 4x5-6

Leg Press (optional if already doing above squats): 3x8-10

Leg Extensions (circuit machine): 3x10-12

Hamstring Curls (circuit machine): 3x10-12

Standing Calf Raises (circuit machine): 5x10-12

2) Spiderman997 -

Legs:

Squat

Hack squat

Leg extensions

Hamstring curls

SLDL

Calves

Push:

Bench press

DB incline bench

DB seated press

DB side raises

Rope pushdowns

Pull:

Deadlift

Weighted pull-ups

Face pulls

Chest supported rows

Incline DB curls

Hammer curls


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The spiderman997 program would be the one I would go for using the rep ranges I described yesterday. The exercise selection seems better and the amount of work for each muscle group seems good.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> The spiderman997 program would be the one I would go for using the rep ranges I described yesterday. The exercise selection seems better and the amount of work for each muscle group seems good.


Nice! Sorry I don't want to appear to be ignoring your advice but as said I don't know how to construct a program..

So if I aim for 12 reps x 3 and if I manage the whole 36 up the weight next time and stick at it until I reach 12 x 3 reps and repeat?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

You pick a weight where you can just manage 12 reps with good form. Keep the weight the same for all 3 sets of 12. As the sets go on you will find it more difficult to complete all 12 reps. And on the final set you may only complete 9 or 10 reps. If this happens then you use the same weight next week but if you manage to complete 12 reps on all 3 sets the next week add a little more weight. Keep working with this weight until you complete 12 reps on all 3 sets again then add more weight again.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok so it's my last day of holiday, have really packed on the pounds eating/drinking 3000-4500 kcal a day. I'll weigh in and photo up on Saturday, which I'm sure will show the extra blubber acquired!

Looking forward to returning, getting my gym membership and cracking on until Xmas!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Holiday over, time to focus. 16 weeks of hard work and dedication should show some good results.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok so first day back into it, not the best macros in the world but not bad for first day (27/47/26) considering had no time to prep food.

Looking much better today, did my first batch of food last night, 6 portions of 100g chicken / 100g cooked wholegrain rice.

Also got some pistachios and peanut butter weighed up!

Still need to set in stone which routine to go for at gym starting Monday... (Link to thread).

Here's some pic's of the grub:

100g chicken / 100g wholegrain rice / tomato & cucumber.










40g pistachio nuts.










35g crunchy peanut butter.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Food prep is one of the most important factors in determining you progress. If you get into good habits it will really pay of in the long run.

Good luck with this journey.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

First gym session tonight, decided to go with @Mingster workout routine.

[Pull] Deadlift 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4 reps. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 2/3x12-15.

[Push] Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skull Crushers 2/3x12-15.

[Legs] Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.

Not sure if it makes any difference to being Pull/Push/Leg then Push/Pull/Leg but think I'm going to start with Pull tonight.

Will take it easy and not go mental with the weights for the first few weeks as want progression to be stable as possible for first few weeks / month.

Projected food intake for the day:

2266 kcal 36/31/33.

Will probably need to add a few extra portions of peanut butter or whey to bulk it up a bit..


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok so macros ended up being 35/29/36, that's 221g/187g/100g.

Also renewed my gym membership and by GOD was the gym busy.

Did my first PULL workout:

Deadlift: 10x40, 10x60, 8x80, 6x90, 4x120 reps.

Chins: 6, 3, 3.

Barbell Curls 15xbar, 15x5, 15x10, 15x10, 15x10.

Pretty disappointed I can't do 10 chins after DL'ing. I could manage around three sets of 12, 10, 8 prior to time-out.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

The pull ups will increase fairly quickly if you stick with them. Try doing some negatives once you fail on the positive. Get a box or something and once you can't pull yourself up use the box to get up and then lower yourself slowly back down. The negative section of the movement is always stronger and offers just as much stimulation as the positive.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> The pull ups will increase fairly quickly if you stick with them. Try doing some negatives once you fail on the positive. Get a box or something and once you can't pull yourself up use the box to get up and then lower yourself slowly back down. The negative section of the movement is always stronger and offers just as much stimulation as the positive.


Well we have got an assist machine but personally I think it's a bit of a cop out.

Will do as you suggest next Monday.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't see the assisted machine as being a easy option as I think completing the required reps is more important than the weight being used. For my training, which is focused mainly on the time a muscle is under tension the assisted machine is a great tool as I couldn't manage to do pull ups for 60 seconds with body weight. Once I get to a position I would obviously do pull ups as they are the better option but until that time the assisted machine is what I will use.

You could try doing as many reps as you can with body weight then jump straight onto the machine to finish the set off.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> I don't see the assisted machine as being a easy option as I think completing the required reps is more important than the weight being used. For my training, which is focused mainly on the time a muscle is under tension the assisted machine is a great tool as I couldn't manage to do pull ups for 60 seconds with body weight. Once I get to a position I would obviously do pull ups as they are the better option but until that time the assisted machine is what I will use.
> 
> You could try doing as many reps as you can with body weight then jump straight onto the machine to finish the set off.


Seems fair enough, might do as you suggest!

Gym again today, backs still slightly sore from DL's but shouldn't be too bad..

Ate really well last two days, carb's getting lower.

01/09/2014 2585 kcal - 35/29/36 - PUSH (DL 4x120)

02/09/2014 2619 kcal - 37/23/40 - 265 kcal 52 min walking

Also batch cooking day today.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I assume DL means deadlifts which is surely a pull movement. Nice lifting if that is the case.

Happy cooking


----------



## Im-Bald-Ok (May 11, 2014)

Oooo, good luck with your goals. I'm just about to start that PPL routine too! I'll pop back in to see your progress.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> I assume DL means deadlifts which is surely a pull movement. Nice lifting if that is the case.
> 
> Happy cooking


Yeah that's Dead Lift and Pull/Push/Leg.



Im-Bald-Ok said:


> Oooo, good luck with your goals. I'm just about to start that PPL routine too! I'll pop back in to see your progress.


Cheers! It seems quite good so far and doesn't take forever which is nice.

Today's workout was Push:

[ Push ] Wednesday 03/09/14

Ben 10x20, 10x30, 8x40, 6x50, 4x60

Dips 10x-25, 10x-30, 10x-35 (BW-X)

Skull Crushers 15xBar, 15x5, 12x7.5

And macros were:

2264 kcal

37/31/32

212g protein


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Weighed in at 83kg today, so would seem I've put a bit of weight back on (as expected).

Took some more pictures, obviously with my holiday just been and gone and only starting the gym this Monday I can't say theres anything worth looking at..

Obviously no breathing in etc..


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Leg day today! 



For those that haven't noticed, first page is updated with kcal / macros / progress pic's! :thumbup1: ( Link )


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

We all love a good leg day :thumb:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Forgot to update my Friday leg session. Legs have been jelly all over the weekend! Tenderrr!

[ Legs ] Friday 05/09/14

Squats 10x20 10x40 8x50 6x60 4x80

SLDL 15x30, 10x40, 10x50

Calf Machine 15x15, 15x20, 15x25


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Entered week 2 since starting gym today.

Done some batch cooking, done some dead lifts, have eaten well, done an hours walking, in all a good day.

2800 kcal, - 300 kcal walking, 36/27/37 PCF.

[ Pull ] Monday 08/09/14

DL 10x40, 10x60, 8x80, 6x90, 4x125

Chins 9x-15, 7x-20 3x-25, 9x-30

Barbell Curls 15xbar, 15x5, 15x10, (15x12.5)3

Should I be eating more to compensate for the weight lifting?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Only hit 150g protein yesterday, a bit of a let down but fell asleep before I had my evening 60g whey protein shake. :sleeping: :wacko:

Macros were 28/44/28 - 2160 kcal - 300 walking 71 minutes. 1860 calories...

Overall, probably not enough for a recovery day.. Just as well each day isn't like that.

Later is bench (push) session.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

10/09/2014 2580 kcal - 39/32/29 - 310 kcal 60 min walking

Macros / calories for today.

Also did my 2nd PUSH workout:

[ Push ] Wednesday 10/09/14

Bench 10x20, 10x30, 8x40, 6x50, 4x63.5

Dips 10x-25, 10x-30, 10x-35

Skull Crushers (15xcurly-bar)3

My upper arm/tricep / lower shoulder feels pretty tender/sore.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you talking painful sore as in an injury or muscle sore as in a good workout ?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> Are you talking painful sore as in an injury or muscle sore as in a good workout ?


Yesterday after gym I felt very tender (after the assisted dips) in my shoulder socket / upper arm area.

Today I just feel a bit sore, not painful.

Leg day tomorrow and will have until monday to rest fully, straight leg deadlifts might have a tiny impact on my sore areas but should be fine.

Don't think I'm eating enough to be honest but I'm definitely not losing weight. Seem to be floating around 13 - 13.2 stone each morning.

Don't feel any different other then having harder muscles and feeling slightly hungry at various times through out the day. Presume that's down to the slightly low intake of carbs but doesn't lead to binging so all good.

Sorry for the ramble..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ramble away its your journal.

I sometimes get sore shoulders from dips so just make sure you start of light to allow the joint and supporting muscles to fully warm up.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> Ramble away its your journal.
> 
> I sometimes get sore shoulders from dips so just make sure you start of light to allow the joint and supporting muscles to fully warm up.


Just thinking about it I've been going about it all wrong..

I've been doing bodyweight assisted dips and decreasing my total BW I'm pushing with each set, I should probably be doing it the other way around like all my other lifts, start only dipping my BW-35kg, then BW-30kg, then BW-25 etc rather then the other way around...

I won't hit 10 reps on the later sets but it should warm me up a lot more efficiently..

Also going to list my diet for today later this evening when I know what I've eaten as I'm not 100% convinced I'm on the right track with my diet..


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Post it up and we will have a look over it.

The change in dips sounds like a good idea as a shoulder injury will effect almost every exercise.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> Post it up and we will have a look over it.
> 
> The change in dips sounds like a good idea as a shoulder injury will effect almost every exercise.


Forgot to do this, sorry!

Obviously my food log is in page 1, 2nd post.

I'll log Monday (tomorrow) with food, times and everything and update it accordingly for anyone to look over.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

First gym day of the week, another pull session.

Felt nice and pumped, was good overall.

[ PULL ] Monday 15/09/14

DL 10x20, 10x40, 10x60, 8x80, 6x90, 4x128.5

Chins 10x-15, 7x-20, 7x-30

Barbell Curls 15xbar, 15xbar+5, (15xbar+10)x3

Also logged my food for everyone to critique:

7:15 Wake uo

7:45 Small pear

8:30 60g Whey, 20g Oats, 300ml semi

8:45 50g Muesli 125ml semi

10:00 High fibre crackers x 2

11:00 35g Mixed nuts

12:00 Half wholemeal tuna (1/3rd tin) mayo salad sandwich

13:30 Whole wholemeal tuna (2/3rd tin) mayo salad sandwich

14:45 25g Strawberry biscuit

16:15 50g Crunchy peanut butter

16:30 500ml Monster Zero

17:45 GYM

18:30 30g Whey, 150ml semi

19:00 150g Chicken breast, half cup veg

22:30 60g Whey, 250ml semi

P/C/F

37/24/39

256g/173g/120g

2870 kcal - 260 kcal 54 min walking + PULL workout

Was debating 35g of peanut butter as well which would bump kcal up to nearer 3000 and increase my fat intake.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Why are you eating 13 times a day ? I think you would do better consuming the food over 4 or 5 meals spaced out throughout the day. You also list muesli, crackers and biscuits which are all loaded with refined sugar. You are getting a lot of your protein from whey so you could try swapping it for some real food alternatives.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> Why are you eating 13 times a day ? I think you would do better consuming the food over 4 or 5 meals spaced out throughout the day. You also list muesli, crackers and biscuits which are all loaded with refined sugar. You are getting a lot of your protein from whey so you could try swapping it for some real food alternatives.


My understanding was to eat in small quantities throughout the day, I guess I've taken that too literally.. 

Muesli is just oats, seeds, fruits IIRC, nothing particularly bad in there. :mellow:

Crackers are wholegrain, taste like cardboard, can be sacked off if required.

Biscuits aren't usually in there, and the one time they were it was a 99 kcal bull **** special K thing so thought nothing of it.

I'm eating two lots of chicken (125~150g cooked twice a day) plus 120~150g of whey protein a day to top that daily amount up.

I've only ever had to think about losing weight before so I'm not really clued up on gaining weight from a dietary perspective.

I think the first thing to do is re-visit some journals / diets and try and copy someone else's as I don't have a bloody clue clearly. :no:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

My basic rule is to consume as much whole food as possible and avoid processes food. If something doesn't rot and can be stored for a long period then its been messed about with and wont do you a whole lit of good. Just stick to basic foods and you cant go wrong.

The eating multiple times a day doesn't make a whole lot of difference, there may be some advantage in terms of protein turn over but that is only minimal.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> My basic rule is to consume as much whole food as possible and avoid processes food. If something doesn't rot and can be stored for a long period then its been messed about with and wont do you a whole lit of good. Just stick to basic foods and you cant go wrong.


Seems to be the way, Phil Learney certainly bangs on about it to me on his podcasts!

I'm going to be testing various foods over next few days, trying to get something a bit more substantial.

4-6 meals, mostly whole single ingredient foods, loads of veggies/salad. High protein, high carb, lower fat.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hiya mate, hope the training is going well. My two pence is eat clean loads of protein no need to calorie count. Do loads of weights and the odd bit of high intensity cardio. I'm a firm believer that in unless carrying loads of mass you can lose fat and gain muscle pretty easily without over complicating things!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Hiya mate, hope the training is going well. My two pence is eat clean loads of protein no need to calorie count. Do loads of weights and the odd bit of high intensity cardio. I'm a firm believer that in unless carrying loads of mass you can lose fat and gain muscle pretty easily without over complicating things!


Cheers mate it's going good. I do PPL 3 days a week but no high intensity cardio. Might start chucking that in the mix.

Eating we'll today, might of went a bit over board on this mornings portion but never mind!



















And yesterday's push session, bench was really hard work for some reason. Maybe I need a bit more volume in there..

[ Push ] Wednesday 17/09/14

B 10x20, 10x30, 8x40, 6x50, 4x64.5

Dips 10x-30, 10x-35, 13x-35

Skull Crushers 15xBar, (15xbar+5)3


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Forgot to take a snap off my dinner, had already began tucking in.. Opps!










Salmon, sweet potatoe with olive oil, cheese, salad, table spoon mayo, tablespoon coleslaw, 100g chicken.

Overall for the day:

2140 kcal - 30/34/36 - 300 kcal 68 min walking


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Stop it, your making me bloody hungry.

Seriously that does look very tasty.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

silverzx said:


> Following from my advice thread I decided to get a journal up.
> 
> A brief history, I'm 23, 6'1, around 28% BF, a couple of years ago I was 15 st 6 and dropped down to 13 st 6 and have sat at that ever since, whilst it was a big life changing amount I feel it's time to once again transition to the next stage.
> 
> ...


Well done with your achievements so far, they are epic. So what are your real goals moving on from this?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> Stop it, your making me bloody hungry.
> 
> Seriously that does look very tasty.


Hah! Sorry mate! When you popping over for dinner? 



andyhuggins said:


> Well done with your achievements so far, they are epic. So what are your real goals moving on from this?


Cheers Andy, I'm just making sure I go PPL every mon/wed/fri and concentrate on eating as clean as possible. You could say that is my goal itself.

I'm also trying to research and decide whether to cut down to a lower BF% before gaining mass or whether to gain some mass before cutting.

Also looking into Tbol and other orals to give me a boost. DNP is also on stand by if/when I should decide to run it.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Leg day yesterday:

[ LEGS ] Friday 19/09/14

Squat 10xBW, 10x20, 10x40, 8x50, 6x65, 4x83.5

SLDL 15x20, 15x30, 15x40, 18x56

Calf Extension 15x15, 15x25, 15x35, 14x45

Took some pictures this morning weighing in at 12 st 13 lb.

Had two dry fried eggs on chicken, rice and veg for breakfast, tasty!

Anyway, the pic's (not that there's any change to see yet) -


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think that if you are trying to cut body fat you are eating too much. Try lowering your calories by a few hundred a day and see if that gets things going in terms of fat loss. You are not on super low calories so you wont be burning muscle but it will speed up your results.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> I think that if you are trying to cut body fat you are eating too much. Try lowering your calories by a few hundred a day and see if that gets things going in terms of fat loss. You are not on super low calories so you wont be burning muscle but it will speed up your results.


Agreed, eating FAR too much.

I assume as I'm still noob that I can get away eating a lot less (under maintenance by 500-750 kcal) and still gain muscle / drop fat?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't go too low on your calories or your body will just down regulate everything, including metabolism and testosterone production which isn't what you want. A small reduction each week is the way to go so your body has a chance to react to the change and this way you can see exactly where you need to be which will mean you will be getting all the nutrients you need but no fat gains and no muscle break down. Dropping 750 calories below maintenance is way too low. First you need to get down to maintenance and go from there.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> Don't go too low on your calories or your body will just down regulate everything, including metabolism and testosterone production which isn't what you want. A small reduction each week is the way to go so your body has a chance to react to the change and this way you can see exactly where you need to be which will mean you will be getting all the nutrients you need but no fat gains and no muscle break down. Dropping 750 calories below maintenance is way too low. First you need to get down to maintenance and go from there.


Sure, read about that, quite an interesting concept.

Had a good day yesterday, ate a lot, did a fair bit of cardio, also did a pull session and ripped my girly hands to pieces..

22/09/2014 3030 kcal - 32/34/34 - 334 kcal 78 min walking & 220 kcal cycling 18 min & PULL (DL 4x131.5)

PULL

Deadlift 10x20, 10x40, 10x60, 8x80, 6x100, 4x131.5

Chins 10xBW-20, 11xBW-30, 8xBW-35

Barbell Curls 15xbar, 15x5, 15x10, 15x10, 17x10


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Feeling a bit hungry today..

Must be all that eating / exercise yesterday!

Trying to keep myself going until dinner time!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Feeling a bit hungry today..
> 
> Must be all that eating / exercise yesterday!
> 
> Trying to keep myself going until dinner time!


Seriously WTF is that?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Seriously WTF is that?


That my friend is the calm before the storm!!










2KG bird!

And the broccoli fest!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Lovely session yesterday, didn't up my 4 x max weight but made up for it else where!

[ PUSH ] Wednesday 24/09/14

Bench 20x20, 12x30, 8x40, 6x50, 4x63.5

Dips 11x-30, 11x-30, 10x-30

Skull Crushers 15xBar, 15xBar+5, 15xBar+5, 18xBar+5

Not really feeling sore, think I've slightly damaged my right wrist as it feels a little fragile, legs/squats etc tomorrow so it has all weekend to recover.

Happy days!

Oh and some food pic's just for fun:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Good session then mate. I'd like to say the food looks appetizing but it doesn't


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Good session then mate. I'd like to say the food looks appetizing but it doesn't


Hah, honesty's the best policy! It was quite good, I thought it was at the time anyway! :tongue:

It doesn't taste that bad TBH, I love chicken anyway. Sweet potato is lush too.

Steak tonight? Or fish? Decision decisions...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Hah, honesty's the best policy! It was quite good, I thought it was at the time anyway! :tongue:
> 
> It doesn't taste that bad TBH, I love chicken anyway. Sweet potato is lush too.
> 
> Steak tonight? Or fish? Decision decisions...


Steak hands down, fried mushrooms and a big fcuk off plate of basmati rice splash of olive oil and loads of salt and pepper. Throw a beer in too lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Steak hands down, fried mushrooms and a big fcuk off plate of basmati rice splash of olive oil and loads of salt and pepper. Throw a beer in too lol


Yes sir!! Tastyyyy!!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh god the meat sweats have started already lol!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

That's more like it!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Haven't hit macros very well over sat/sun but managed a major leg session on Saturday:

[ LEGS ] Saturday 27/09/14

Squat 10x20, 10x40, 8x50, 6x66, 4x86

SLDL 20x20, 15x30, 15x40, 21x58.5, 15x40

Calf Extension 20x15, 15x25, 15x35, 25x45

Leg Press 20x40, 20x60, 10x80

I know that's not sticking 100% to @Mingster workout routine, but thought if I can mange the extra volume and additional set of leg press, why the hell not!

I couldn't squat any more but still had some energy left so thought it was best to push that bit harder.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

silverzx said:


> Haven't hit macros very well over sat/sun but managed a major leg session on Saturday:
> 
> [ LEGS ] Saturday 27/09/14
> 
> ...


That's not a problem at this stage, but be aware that when the squat weight increases you will have less energy to go round, and the squat progression will stall earlier if you are diverting some of that energy elsewhere.

As you become more advanced in your training you will find that you can't increase weight whilst maintaining volume. Something has to be reduced to allow something else to increase.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Mingster said:


> That's not a problem at this stage, but be aware that when the squat weight increases you will have less energy to go round, and the squat progression will stall earlier if you are diverting some of that energy elsewhere.
> 
> As you become more advanced in your training you will find that you can't increase weight whilst maintaining volume. Something has to be reduced to allow something else to increase.


Sure! I can manage around 100kg squats (but with very bad form) so I'm just trying to gradually increase it without compromising any form.

I'll bare that in mind for the future.

Really enjoying the routine so far though. It's been a month since I started, going into the 5th week today.

Progression so far is:

DL 120->131.5

Bench 60->63.5

Squat 80->86

Also all of the other additional exercises have gone up in weight and volume.

I have only gained 2lb in weight over the month. I'm currently sitting at bang on 13st.

I'll probably start throwing some proper cardio in soon, I've given up with the walking on lunch hour over the last week as I think it was counter productive. I'd burn an extra 200-300 kcal but didn't seem to be losing any weight/BF.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't do a lot of strength work but one thing that has helped me in the past is getting hold of a set of 0.6kg plates. It doesn't sound a lot but when you are pushing max weight adding just a small amount feels a lot heavier. It's just an idea and they are very cheep, I made mine at work for nothing.

You have made some good gains in strength so far so keep it up.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

aad123 said:


> I don't do a lot of strength work but one thing that has helped me in the past is getting hold of a set of 0.6kg plates. It doesn't sound a lot but when you are pushing max weight adding just a small amount feels a lot heavier. It's just an idea and they are very cheep, I made mine at work for nothing.
> 
> You have made some good gains in strength so far so keep it up.


Cheers mate, will bare that in mind, the lowest increment at the gym is 1.25 KG plates and they have clips that are 0.2kg and metal ring clips that are 0.3kg.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Get your as5 to the gym!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Get your as5 to the gym!


I did mannnnnnnn, shesh!!!

[PUSH ] Wednesday 01/10/14

Bench 20x20, 12x30, 8x40, 6x50, 4x56, 12x40

Dips 10x-30, 11x-35, 13x-40

Skull Crushers 15xbar, 15x5, 15x5, 18x5

Not an amazing session.. h34r: Bloody drugs.. Who'd have 'em.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> I did mannnnnnnn, shesh!!!
> 
> [PUSH ] Wednesday 01/10/14
> 
> ...


Just making sure u weren't slacking! ;-)


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Bench day today!

Progress pics:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Dead lift day today!


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Good gym session today, was sweating a good'un and felt pumped!

15/10/2014 - PULL

DL 20x21, 15x41, 15x61, 10x81, 5x111, 3x131, 10x91

Chins 10x-20, 10x-25 10x-30

BB Curls 20xS-bar, 15x10, (15x15)3

Also had a really good day with food:

2470 kcal - 29/42/29

Breakfast:

35g Peanut butter & 35g Nutella 1.5 wholemeal toast, banana.

Lunch:

140g Chicken, 140g wholegrain rice, 100g veg.

Pre-WO:

60g whey, 25g oats, 250ml milk.

Dinner:

185g salmon, 240g wholewheat pasta, 140g veg.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Updated all info in second post to include calories/macro for last two months and all routines.

Been doing @Mingster 's PPL routine for 8 weeks, now I'm up for a good bulk so switching to strong lifts (5x5) for the foreseeable future (at least early next year).

Calories being bumped up, in the past I did starting strength (3x5) but didn't eat anywhere near enough / properly so stalled and didn't put on much mass (just got leaner and stronger).

This time I want some size.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Just a little snippet of the last week and yesterday:

STRONG LIFTS 5X5 - BULKING

[ Week 8 ] - Average 2851 cal Day

20/10/2014 3030 cal - 33/33/34 - 190 cal phone - A (Squat 59.5, Bench 44.5, BarBRow 49.5)

21/10/2014 2300 cal - 29/32/39 - 60 cal phone

22/10/2014 3190 cal - 34/39/27 - 100 cal phone - B (Squat 63.5, OHP 41, DLift 101)

23/10/2014 2520 cal - 37/37/26 - 60 cal phone

24/10/2014 2840 cal - 22/42/36 - 130 cal phone - A (Squat 66, Bench 46, BarBRow 51)

25/10/2014 3390 cal - 14/43/42 - 170 cal phone

26/10/2014 2690 cal - 27/36/37 - 90 cal phone

[ Week 9 ]

27/10/2014 3700 cal - 28/40/32 - 70 cal phone - B (Squat 66, OHP 41.8, DLift 106)

Forgot to up the squat weight yesterday, otherwise steady. Struggled a bit with the OHP last night, so trying to "eat my way through" it.

My form is 100%, working it up slowly, random lad I trained with last night (as all squat racks were taken) was complimenting how good my form was.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Ate like a pig this weekend Fri-Sun, hardly any protein, no shakes.

Weights still progressing session to session.

Guess eating like a pig safe guards my lifts from stalling, especially on no juice.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Yesterdays calories, P/C/F, cardio and 5x5 B session.

05/11/2014 2790 cal - 26/51/22 - 250 cal 50 min walking - B (Squat 73.5, OHP 43.5 DLift 116)

Dreading the stall in squats as it gets nearer 100kg and same for OHP as it approaches 50kg.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

silverzx said:


> I did mannnnnnnn, shesh!!!
> 
> [PUSH ] Wednesday 01/10/14
> 
> ...


13 sets for the entire workout? You're making some wicked progress mate but if i did that little i wouldn't grow at all.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> 12 sets for the entire workout? You're making some wicked progress mate but if i did that little i wouldn't grow at all.


you're lucky you're pretty, there's 13 there :whistling:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> you're lucky you're pretty, there's 13 there :whistling:


Stupidity edited out haha......but same applies.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> 12 sets for the entire workout? You're making some wicked progress mate but if i did that little i wouldn't grow at all.


Eh?

Back when I was doing PPL yeah, around 12-14 sets entire workout.

Now on 5x5 which can be seen in post 2: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/274677-100-natural-bf-loss-log-noob.html#post5169208

So some days it'll be 15 sets (excluding warm up), others it'll be 11 (if dead lifting 1x5).


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Stupidity edited out haha......but same applies.


guess he's lucky and responds well to it where as you need more, suppose as long as the intensity is there


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> guess he's lucky and responds well to it where as you need more, suppose as long as the intensity is there


To be honest I'm still VERY early in my lifting life, I don't really know if it's enough, too much, what to eat, whether to go low carb, high carb, what my insulin response is like, optimum P/C/F ratios, how many calories to be eating for bulking, maintenance, cutting etc.

Basically, I know fvck all.

What I do know is 5x5 Mon/Wed/Fri, 90% clean diet and lots of reading will get me toward where I want to be. :thumb:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

silverzx said:


> To be honest I'm still VERY early in my lifting life, I don't really know if it's enough, too much, what to eat, whether to go low carb, high carb, what my insulin response is like, optimum P/C/F ratios, how many calories to be eating for bulking, maintenance, cutting etc.
> 
> Basically, I know fvck all.
> 
> What I do know is 5x5 Mon/Wed/Fri, 90% clean diet and lots of reading will get me toward where I want to be. :thumb:


well if what you're doing is working then stick at it, when you stop progressing then change it up, but great work so far bud :thumbup1:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> well if what you're doing is working then stick at it, when you stop progressing then change it up, but great work so far bud :thumbup1:


Cheers Sean-Daaaawg!

I'm sure my form will start dying around 90kg but I want to be doing 100kg squats & 70kg bench by the end of January.

If I don't stall (which is highly likely) then I'll be due to hit that target by... December the 1st, which leaves plenty of over run for stalling and trying to beat past it!

03/11/2014 A (Squat 71, Bench 51, BarBRow 56)

05/11/2014 B (Squat 73.5, OHP 43.5 DLift 116)

07/11/2014 A (Squat 76, Bench 53.5, BarBRow 58.5)

10/11/2014 B (Squat 78.5, OHP 44.5 DLift 121)

12/11/2014 A (Squat 81, Bench 56, BarBRow 61)

14/11/2014 B (Squat 83.5, OHP 45.5 DLift 126)

17/11/2014 B (Squat 86, Bench 58.5, BarBRow 63.5)

19/11/2014 A (Squat 88.5, OHP 45.5 DLift 131)

21/11/2014 B (Squat 91, Bench 61, BarBRow 66)

24/11/2014 A (Squat 93.5, OHP 46.5 DLift 136)

26/11/2014 B (Squat 96, Bench 63.5, BarBRow 68.5)

28/11/2014 A (Squat 98.5, OHP 47.5 DLift 141)

01/12/2014 B (Squat 101, Bench 66, BarBRow 71)


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

For me that wouldn't be enough. I changed from training Dorian Yates style to pyramid sets (much higher volume) and it transformed my physique. I still lift heavy but not like it used to be. Mike Rashid has got a good video on YouTube about pyramid sets of you want to know more.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> For me that wouldn't be enough. I changed from training Dorian Yates style to pyramid sets (much higher volume) and it transformed my physique. I still lift heavy but not like it used to be. Mike Rashid has got a good video on YouTube about pyramid sets of you want to know more.


Fair enough! I'm still very noob in terms of gym so think I'll see good gains of this for many months to come!

Finally getting over this cold/flu so will resume gym tonight with the same weights as last week instead of bumping it, then come Monday I hope to continue adding weight.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Your lifts are flying up mate just stick with it I guess. I never do more than 15 - 20 sets I'd be too fcuked


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Your lifts are flying up mate just stick with it I guess. I never do more than 15 - 20 sets I'd be too fcuked


Cheers dude. :thumb:

Cold/Flu is all cleared up so look forward to continuing increasing the weights this week!

Workouts are getting quite intense now, like me legs feel pretty fubbed up after the 5th set!

Going to try and be a bit better with my diet this week and see where it gets me.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Diet going well this week, plenty of proteins, slightly lower fats then previous weeks and plenty of clean carbs!

17/11/2014 1970 cal - 31/45/24 - 70 cal phone

18/11/2014 2520 cal - 42/34/23 - 240 cal 52 min walking - A (Squat 78.5, Bench 56, BarBRow 61)

19/11/2014 2700 cal - 28/46/26 - 80 cal phone

Under ate a little Monday, but can't do anything about that now.

Tuesday probably should of ate a bit more to compensate for cardio and strength training but again, can't do anything now, I did eat LOADS of protein that day though.

Yesterday was pretty bang on the money, around 500 cal above maintenance, nice balance of P/C/F.

Today even better again, should hit the 81kg for 5x5 mark tonight, this is where it starts getting tricky keeping form in tack and getting ass to grass.

Weighing in around 12 st 11 lb at the moment so not put any serious weight on but eating around just above maintenance whilst doing 5x5 I don't expect to gain serious amounts of weight.

Probably due another progress photo soon.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice going bud, good to see your still cracking on with it!

get some progress pics up.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

dan23 said:


> Nice going bud, good to see your still cracking on with it!
> 
> get some progress pics up.


Cheers!

Last night was hard, had to really concentrate to keep squat form 100% and could feel I was struggling a bit.

20/11/2014 2680 cal - 34/46/20 (P 227g/ C 311g/ F 60g)- 200 cal 37 min walking - B (Squat 81, OHP 44.7 DLift 121).

Think the next 83kg session is going to be tough!

Will get some more progress pic's up soon, not much to see atm though! 

Should I be eating more...?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Monster calories yesterday!

Also over 90KG on my 5x5 squats now! 

01/12/2014 3960 cal - 30/32/38 - 190 cal phone - A (Squat 93.5, Bench 63.5, BarBRow 66).

Not long to go until I hit the 100kg mark.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Why am I hungry all the time... :lol:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Picture time!

Just a little comparison against some pictures from 15/08/14. Not a drastic change but I've been training for strength, not doing any cardio and consistently eating above maintenance (which can be seen in my log on the first page).

Two more sessions and my squat will be 101KG for 5x5! That's my first goal almost achieved!

Here's a comparison against my starter pictures:

Front Today: 

Back Today: 

Angle Today:
View attachment 162490


Side Today: 

Side Tensed Today:
View attachment 162487


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

My arms / shoulder sockets are feeling bloody sore today!

Bench and overhead press are now stalling..

Supposed to hit my 101kg squat goal next session (tomorrow or Thursday) so once I've hit that I think I'll jump back on Mingster's PPL for a few weeks and do some cardio.

Hopefully this will let my body regenerate a bit and keep things mixed up, squating 2.5 ton (5x5 or 100kg give or take) three days a week isn't making me feel great lol!

As always, food / macro log up to date: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/274677-100-natural-bf-loss-log-noob.html#post5169208

Need to concentrate on eating clean for the next couple of weeks leading to Xmas..


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Naff all training going on in here, just recovering from cold/flu/chest infection.

Roll on 2015.


----------

